# Duyuru > Gündem >  "Ne Mutlu Hamaslıyım Diyene"

## bozok

*"Ne Mutlu Hamaslıyım Diyene"*


 

*Hürriyet gazetesi yazarı Yılmaz üzdil, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Davos'taki tavrını değerlendirdi.*


*NE MUTLU HAMASLIYIM DİYENE..* 

Vallahi kıskandım... Hep böyle altı okka bi başbakanım olsun isterdim. 

* 

Evlatlarımız kahpe pusularda şakır şakır şehit edilirken, açsın telefonu Barzani’ye, *"eksküzmi"* desin mesela...* "Bundan böyle sınırdan kedi bile geçerse, çadırına F16 yağdırırım, nerden geldiğini şaşırırsın"* desin... İsterdim. 

* 

Kafamıza çuval geçirdiklerinde, isterdim ki, toplasın kabineyi acilen, *"İncirlik’e kilit vurdum"* desin... üağırsın ABD Büyükelçisi’ni, *"Bak arkadaş, ya çıkıp özür dileyeceksiniz, ya da topla tasını tarağını Nebraska’ya kadar yolun var, anca gidersin"* desin... İsterdim. 

* 

Annan Planı’nı burnumuza dayadıklarında, kaldırsın telefonu, *"Bizde güzel bir laf vardır dostum Kosta, senin anan güzel mi?"* desin, şakayla karışık... Gitsin Kıbrıs’a, *"Biz burdayız kardeşim, santim kımıldamayız, çok rahatsızsan ananı da al git"* desin... İsterdim. 

* 

Bize turistik vize bile verirken bin dereden su getiren ülkelerde bölücüler cirit atıyor, AB çatısı altında konferans filan düzenliyor... İsterdim ki, çıksın Meclis kürsüsüne,* "Toprağıma, milletime yönelik bu husumet bitene kadar, AB ile ilişkilerimizi askıya alıyorum"* desin... *"Benim için bitmiştir, daha gelmem Brüksel’e"* desin... İsterdim. 

* 

Uzatmayayım... Kıskandım. ümrüm boyunca özlemini çektim. Hamas’a nasip oldu. 

* 

Ne mutlu Hamaslıyım diyene. 


31.01.2009 / İnterneetajans

----------

